# Strawberry 7/2



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

With the massive full moon the evening before and calm weather, it was slow going up there with most fish feeding all night. We got their early but had slow action, the fish we did hookup were mostly hooked on the sides of their heads, meaning they were more swatting at the lures than actually biting. 

Still, we got into several pockets of kokanee, lost most at the boat but boated enough for the grill for the upcoming week. Kept a few bigger 'bows to share with the inlaws / family.

Slow but way better than being at work.


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Gotta take care of those inlaws!Were you on the SC side?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I can relate, we were in the Uintas over the weekend and only caught about 1/3 of the fish we normally do up there, and this was at a remote lake that sees little pressure.


----------

